# sell all your hog dogs !!!



## retiredkilla (Jan 24, 2011)

all you need is 1 great dane!!!!!!!!!!! saw it own tv last night..hogs gone wild ... 1 great dane caught a 300 # boar..


----------



## hog hunter 45 (Jan 24, 2011)

i saw that also dog was bigger than the hog lol


----------



## fireretriever (Jan 24, 2011)

That was some kind of funny to me. That big old clumsy tank wouldn't last wouldn't make it 5 mins in the swamps and briers around here. I wander why they use him, the way they hunt all they need is a catchdog or a rifle. They never let their dogs get more than 50ft away.


----------



## bigluther (Jan 24, 2011)

that is what you call bull_ _ _ _ my friends that dog would never last in a hog race it looked like it was already about to die lol


----------



## buddylee (Jan 24, 2011)

*?*

I know the fella y'all are referring too. Y'all don't have clue about anything. The show only aired portions of the hunt. He hunts hogs for a living. The huffing and puffing was caused by the dog catching 12 hogs on the hunt.


----------



## gcpatt (Jan 25, 2011)

How do they hunt him just by line of sight. The part i watched he never really used his nose.I would like to hunt some where that the hogs didnt run whn dogs whr standing in the same opening barking.


----------



## typicalzach (Jan 25, 2011)

Im with all of yal. The show was a joke, as well as the great dane. If someone unloaded a great dane from there box in my neck of the woods they would def get horse laughed!


----------



## buddylee (Jan 25, 2011)

What about a Dane/pit? Would u laugh if I unloaded him?


----------



## buddylee (Jan 25, 2011)

Gpatt, he does a lot of spotlighting as he is in the business of hog removal. Get in and hogs then move to the next property. I think he does cast some but prefers open fields. They edited out alot of the hunt for the show.


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 25, 2011)

He better keep him in the open fields!!!! A good hog would work that jallopy over in a thicket..Thats shows a joke....


----------



## buddylee (Jan 25, 2011)

Can't speak for him but I've had my Dane/pit in thickets u have to crawl into haven't had a hog work him over. His size and power neutralizes the hogs size and power. The show itself is silly.


----------



## gcpatt (Jan 25, 2011)

Me personally was not impressed by any of the dogs on that show, but i can see whr he would work in an open field, but he didnt seem fast enough, if he was put on a hog with its nikes on.


----------



## runemdown&catch (Jan 25, 2011)

dog wasn't all that impresive to me. dogs just to big and goofy with no nose. i got a good laugh when he said the hog was to big to flip and tie man thats the best part i would have made him my b----. i agree the show was silly.


----------



## typicalzach (Jan 25, 2011)

A 250 pound hog with good teeth in a tight area is going to cut that dog down everytime I dont care if he does weigh 150 pounds he will not be fast enough and a hog has to much to aim for. I cant speak for your pit/dane cross, never seen him. But odds are that great dane would not live threw a season here
.


----------



## kornbread (Jan 25, 2011)

i think they need a trail dog cause the dane was right behind the hog in the field but once the hog hit the woods the dane came back to the truck......


----------



## coolerman (Jan 25, 2011)

my best dog is a bulldogxplott cross he has a good nose and alot of grit and is the best IVE owned some folks might cull him and he is a big dog 80 or 90 lbs long legged and in an open swamp he can roll with it and get it done but in a briar patch he lags behind some of my smaller dogs and it seems to me he alwalys takes the worst of the cuttin when we get on a bad one never imagined he would live this long because of his size  trust me when i tell u that great dane is on borrowed time as a hog dog if they love him they better keep him in the dog box


----------



## caughthog1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Buddylee i have seen pics you have posted of ur dane mix! when i saw that show i immediatly thought of that. Real good lookin dog. That great dane was ridiculous,  they might as well of had a rednose pit out there with a vest on. the show itself was an embarrasment to us hog hunters. The FL kids were just as bad. Dont think were all like that! LOL


----------



## buddylee (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks caught. Wish I had 2 more like him. I sorta will soon I hope. Bred him to a leggy Campbell cur/pit. Wont be as big but hopefully have some size.


----------



## caughthog1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds like my kinda RCD! lemme know if you can spare a pup. Ive been real curious about a Campbell heard there real gritty. I like that!


----------



## typicalzach (Jan 25, 2011)

buddylee where did you get your great dane pit cross?


----------



## luludavis (Jan 25, 2011)

well im not to big on huntin one dog i know hes big and all lol if they keep on hunting him by hes self he will meet his match and want be a pretty day for the great dane lol


----------



## buddylee (Jan 26, 2011)

Zach. I bought him in upstate SC.


----------



## typicalzach (Jan 26, 2011)

Thats where im from. Did you get him from a hog hunter?


----------



## buddylee (Jan 26, 2011)

I think so. Bought off of baydog. The owner drove a red 2500 pickup. His dad owned a construction business. Said he was too hard to walk. I said heck with walking. I just let him run loose.


----------



## kdean (Jan 26, 2011)

I really want to see this dog buddylee.  I've never ever heard of a Dane/Pit mix.  Sounds awesome.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Jan 26, 2011)

The good thing with the great dane is you can put a saddle on him and that would be alot less walking.


----------



## buddylee (Jan 26, 2011)

Kdean. Look at some of my old threads. My computer is down. Not sure how to upload pics from my Droid yet.


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 26, 2011)

Buddy,
I never seen ur dog but that great dane on the show was junk. A good hog would cut the guts out of him.. Ive seen hogs throw 140lb bulldogs 6 foot in the air. That dog would be no different on a good hog. That show should be a shamed to air such crap... HOWS THE DOG GONNA COME BACK WHEN IT HITS THE WOODS?????
I MEAN COME ON.....


----------



## bigreddwon (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm sure I'll catch heck for this but here go's..

Some of you guys are pretty good at pointing out all the things you think they did wrong, or what you can do better, or why their dogs suck, bla blaa bla.. 
How bout what they did 'right'? They showed dogs catching hogs, none got hurt, the hogs weren't screaming bloody murder as chunks of flesh or ears were torn off.. 
It covered the basics for folks who have NO idea but have heard about how gruesome hog dogging can be. It was very 'palatable' for a good many hunters in other states who may have never seen 'your' style of hog doggin, and would most likely not take it as well as the catches the show had. I didn't see anything that would set off a 'normal' animal rights type folks. I don't think it hurt hog doggin at all, if anything its got many folks their first taste of it on a national level. Just my opinion.  

The show didn't make hogs out to be heading toward 6 ft tall 70mph death dealers like 'Pig bomb' did. It showed that it takes dedicated hardworking folks all night to make a difference when it comes to hogs. It would have been nice of they showed 10 caught n killed at the end of the night or at least said how many they remove over the course of a week/month.
I think a few positive messages were in that show here n there.

It was kool as heck seeing that dane catch and hold that hog, he was a BIG hog!


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 26, 2011)

bigreddwon said:


> I'm sure I'll catch heck for this but here go's..
> 
> Some of you guys are pretty good at pointing out all the things you think they did wrong, or what you can do better, or why their dogs suck, bla blaa bla..
> How bout what they did 'right'? They showed dogs catching hogs, none got hurt, the hogs weren't screaming bloody murder as chunks of flesh or ears were torn off..
> ...


You have a good point as far as the public goes. But Hog hunting was not started to remove all hogs. Hog hunting started to feed families that where to poor to raise hogs. 
They showed ppl turning dogs to hogs. Not hunting.  Not Letting that dog "work" for the hog but showing it one so it would look good on film.. But then again how much can you show of a dog out in the woods finding his own hogs.. Very lil if any... Thats why it is a joke. He didnt have to do anything but go catch that hog. He wasnt tired or even breathin hard.. Would have loved to see him chase it a half mile then put its mouth on him.. That would be a whole different show.. That would actully be worth seeing. But i am glad they didnt show us in a bad light. In my opinion it just wasnt hunting.......


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jan 26, 2011)

Everybody on that show is a joke. Them Florida boys are scared of a hog. That horse they turn out over in Texas is even worse. The hog runs into the woods & the dog comes right back and they say there's to much scent over there for him to work it out   I would send that horse to the glue factory


----------



## caughthog1 (Jan 26, 2011)

bigreddwon said:


> It was kool as heck seeing that dane catch and hold that hog, he was a BIG hog!



If you think it was cool to see that big goofy dalmation catch that hog, you must not dog hunt much. I have not heard a single dog hunter say anything good about that show except it shed some light on the publics eye to what hog hunting is. That Dane is nothing but a running catch dog, (not very fast one either) heck he wasnt even smart enought to go under the fence. All you need to hunt like that is a gritty cur/ or rednose. Notice they never dropped the dog when they heard fighting, only when they SAW the hogs with the spot light! Prob cuz that dog has no clue how to find a hog. The kids in FL were just as pathetic took 6 of them to tie a little hog on a concrete road. Idk what neighborhood that is but in mine and most I know across FL them hogs wouldnt have had a chance to get caught by a trapper. If you think that big dalmation was cool come hunt with me sometime Ill show you a real workin dog, that will FIND and STOP his own hogs with nothing but a Garmin.


----------



## caughthog1 (Jan 26, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=550547&highlight=

buddylee's dog
scroll down


----------



## southerngreenscape (Jan 26, 2011)

Alls that matters is that they were having fun hunting i am sure everybody hunts different i wouldnt hunt with a great dane but they aint me and i aint them


----------



## luludavis (Jan 26, 2011)

well im pullin for big country rnr on this on he speakin the truth i been there and seen what a hog can do to pretty good size dog lol


----------



## sammy3304 (Feb 3, 2011)

Florida Curdog said:


> Everybody on that show is a joke. Them Florida boys are scared of a hog. That horse they turn out over in Texas is even worse. The hog runs into the woods & the dog comes right back and they say there's to much scent over there for him to work it out   I would send that horse to the glue factory



i am still dieing laughing


----------



## Boarhunter18 (Feb 3, 2011)

The best part of the show to me was when the dalmation got cut down by the barb wire!!!


----------



## hansonw (Feb 10, 2011)

i think the best part is when they walked up on a pig went to the truck got their catchdog cajun it bayed they pulled her off when home got 2 baydogs came back hog was still there walked up to him and let the baydogs catch him.thier catchdog dont catch and there baydogs catch


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 10, 2011)

Seen danes and dane crosses used in aus as bailers and they were quite impressive. Open country sight hunting off the rigs and turning out on big mobs. More than i want to handle here but different country/style too.


----------



## TheBadfish (Feb 11, 2011)

The network just wants to create an onscreen character. They really don't care what the sport is about, and we probably don't want them to see it for what it is anyway.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 13, 2011)

This is hilarious!!
 Hog hunting is about people who need to feed their families because they is to poor to raise their own, right. Most hog hunting in Ga should be about getting rid if the pests they are. They do not belong in our woods.
Some of You have no idea how much it costs to have a good set of Hog Dogs. You could feed a family off what some of them dogs cost. Vet bills, food shots worming etc. 
The people talking about how a hog could kill the domerman need to get a clue. A hog can kill a pit just as fast and they do. There are lots of pits killed and injured all the time. I went this weekend and a pit had her vest ripped off of her and was torn up pretty badly. She was cut up all over.

Redwon your words I am afraid have fallen on mostly jealious and ignorant ears.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 14, 2011)

Boarhunter18 said:


> The best part of the show to me was when the dalmation got cut down by the barb wire!!!



Yeah watching a dog get injured is awesome!!


----------

